# Tybee boatramp theifs



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Apr 4, 2008)

They got me.Probaly a sorry low down crackhead.I park my wifes truck as close as i can to the small pier there at lazarato creek and me and my son are fishing catching a few croaker and whitingand the bites slow so i decide to go get some live shrimp.When i get back to the rav4 at 1:30 pm some  sorry good for nothing had busted the window out ,the one beside his carseat so his carseat was full of glass.They took a portable dvd player that was under the passenger seat but not the power cord to it.They took a case that had 10 kids movies in it and my just filled pollen induced asthma medicene that was in the seat.I got to looking around and there was busted window glass everywhere.I just wanted to let yall know if you every head down there.The next time they try it i might besitting there waiting on them.I did meet allaround fishing on the big pier there he was nice guy and gave me some good advice for fishing the area.The water needs to warm a little more for the fishing to get real good.I just cant stand a thief and if i ever catch one in the act  hes gonna pay.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Apr 4, 2008)

I guess i'm a lucky one, i've put the boat in there at 4am and got out after dark over a dozen times and nothing has happened....if I ever catch someone messing with anyones vehicle I won't be the one calling 911, they will be for an ambulance. Sorry to hear the bad luck. hope insurance covers it.


----------



## marine3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> They got me.Probaly a sorry low down crackhead.I park my wifes truck as close as i can to the small pier there at lazarato creek and me and my son are fishing catching a few croaker and whitingand the bites slow so i decide to go get some live shrimp.When i get back to the rav4 at 1:30 pm some  sorry good for nothing had busted the window out ,the one beside his carseat so his carseat was full of glass.They took a portable dvd player that was under the passenger seat but not the power cord to it.They took a case that had 10 kids movies in it and my just filled pollen induced asthma medicene that was in the seat.I got to looking around and there was busted window glass everywhere.I just wanted to let yall know if you every head down there.The next time they try it i might besitting there waiting on them.I did meet allaround fishing on the big pier there he was nice guy and gave me some good advice for fishing the area.The water needs to warm a little more for the fishing to get real good.I just cant stand a thief and if i ever catch one in the act  hes gonna pay.



Were you at the pier or the boat ramp. Just this week I sat for hours down there because its getting that time of year for them scumbags to start their stealing. I was there Wed. trying to catch some people there that didn't belong. Do you know if there was still a old custom van down by the pier with painting on the side if so let me know and I'll have to look into them. I tried checking them the other day but I couldn't find anyone around.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 4, 2008)

Dangit I hate that.  I know it's been a problem in the past.

Fergi, are there surveillance cameras at any of these ramps/PFA's?


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Apr 4, 2008)

i was parked by the gate close to porta pottys there close to the the small fishing pier in the creek.There was a couple ladys with 4 young boys crabing when i got there they had a florida tag i dont think they did it.I did see a white van lastnight parked half way between ramp and pier.One guy about 50 brown hair dressed in button up shirt golf shorts said he lived in thunderbolt came down and was telling me i should use live shrimp he hung around about 10 minutes and left said he just wanted see if they were biting.I think he was just watching while someone with him was stealing my stuff.


----------



## marine3 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will be keeping an eye on it and although it may be to late in your case I will request extra patrol from our patrol division.

And I do not think the cameras are still there I will have to check with our TRAP unit to see.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 5, 2008)

"Salute" to you,Capt.Ferguson!


----------



## seaweaver (Apr 5, 2008)

that spot has always been tough. I have parked in the small island in front of the ramp before.
A fake tv cam would do a good job.
cw


----------



## marine3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Speaking of thieves in that area, Sat. we made 1 arrest in the area of Twin Palm Island, Mosquito Ditch, for Theft. This guy stole peoples gas cans out of their boats while they were camping on the island. Luckily his boat broke down and we used our helo and a citizen with a air boat to get to this numbnut.


----------



## seaweaver (Apr 6, 2008)

let me guess, his boat was a 2cycle and theirs was 4?

What "our chopper"
cw


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah i saw some trucks with boat trailors and they were parked in the grass island by the road now i know why.that would be a good spot for a sting or special ops unit tocatch some thiefs.


----------



## marine3 (Apr 6, 2008)

seaweaver said:


> let me guess, his boat was a 2cycle and theirs was 4?
> 
> What "our chopper"
> cw



Our chopper  looks just like the mosquito helo. But ours does not have the sprayers and has blue stripes and a police decal on it. But if mosquito control or our helo is down they are used as both.


----------



## Toffy (Apr 6, 2008)

*Thanks Capt.*

And thanks for monitoring this board!


----------



## marine3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Networker said:


> And thanks for monitoring this board!



I did not realize the information shared on here was so helpful. Even though I may not post to every problem/ complaint that concerns the 632 square miles of waterway we cover I sometimes see complaints that we may not be aware of and can take a proactive approach instead of reactive approach so I do monitor these forums several times a day and even though I may not respond we are being made aware of problems in the Chatham/ Bryan County area. So thanks to fellow woody members for sharing good and useful information. So if anyone has any concerns with any of the waterway between St. Catherines Sound north to South Carolina I may be able to find out info. and offer some help.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Apr 6, 2008)

hey thanks capt for the job you do.good luck catching the thiefs.


----------



## pos13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey brother I sure do hate to hear that. Other than the bad luck I hope you and the family are well.


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2008)

I have posted here several times about that ramp.  I know guys whos trailer have been taken.  You better lock those trailers on the ball too!!!  We were down there this weekend fishing from yaks. But wekk went out off the back launch at Alley 3.   It was tough crossing the inlet form Tybee to little Tybee with that wind and waves!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Apr 8, 2008)

hey brother everythings good except a little bad luck there.familys good boats running great.Hope everythings going good for yall over there.be safe there.


----------



## cobbstein (May 1, 2008)

I've had my battery stolen out of my truck at the ramp while I was gigging.  Dont even ask me how or why they did it but they broke the latch on the hood doing it.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (May 1, 2008)

yeah that stinks man must be alot sorry ice meth or crack heads down there.they just go around stealing every thing they can get there hands on what a bunch of  loosers.There are some good folks down there though.


----------



## marine3 (May 2, 2008)

Just this morning, early A.M. at the same boat ramp someone poured gas in a boat and set it on fire. After working some long hours I got the phone call about 1 am. If you use this ramp and see anything out of the ordinary just call us (Police) good thing about it there is only 1 way on off so if you see anything we could probably head it off.


----------



## Corey (May 2, 2008)

I hope you catch them all Capt, do us a favor before you put them in the slammer. Poor some chum bait out and let them sit out there for a min. Call out there's that Big Maco we been looking for  

Jail just dont scare these folks anymore! 

Corey


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 3, 2008)

Corey said:


> I hope you catch them all Capt, do us a favor before you put them in the slammer. Poor some chum bait out and let them sit out there for a min. Call out there's that Big Maco we been looking for
> 
> Jail just dont scare these folks anymore!
> 
> Corey



Now that is what i am talking about!!!  That sounds more like it.


----------

